# Angel fish eggs!



## jenmad (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi!
I've had angel fish for 25 years but this is actually the first time they have laid eggs. These angels have been in my tank for about 2 weeks (after I accidentally killed my old ones by putting them in a cleaned but not sufficiently rinsed tank) and yesterday I saw the eggs. There are five angels in the tank, three of them were being chased into a corner so now I have divided the tank. The parents are calmer and the three angels are able to move around a bit.
If the eggs result in actual fry the three obviously will have to move, not sure yet if I will take them back to the store or move them to my other tank - there's a lot of platies in it and I think the angels will help themselves to a lot of young platies (not necessarily a bad thing, there are a lot of them).
I have a panaque bruno with the parents and eggs - is it a threat to young angels? 
Any other good ideas about what to do next? I've read as much as I have found and I feel like I'm in over my head now... 
Regards
Jennifer


----------



## jenmad (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi 
I bought it at the same time as the angels, two weeks ago... The LFS where I got the fish is only open on Thursday evenings so I can't ask them  For now I've put in the other part of the tank with the three angels. He's not big, maybe 3 inches. 
Regards
Jennifer


----------



## jenmad (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh well, the eggs dissapeared, obviously eaten by the parents. Maybe next time... 
Regards
Jennifer


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My angel pair has laid eggs 7 different times, and each time after about 2 days the eggs are eaten. Parental care has been slowly declining in these fish for some reason. I am beginning to think to get a pair to breed and raise eggs would be to buy a proven pair that has raised the fry on their own.

Other wise, if you want to hatch the fry it is best to either remove the parents or the eggs into a tank of their own. There are several articles on the web on hatching the eggs yourself.


----------



## jenmad (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks but I don't think I'll do that. If they can't raise the fry themselves then so be it. I'll just have to decide - if the current situation continues - if it's fair to have five angels in the tank and three of them have to stay in one corner just because the other two say so... 

Regards
Jennifer


----------

